# chromium build error



## nORKy (Sep 1, 2011)

Does someone known where come from this error :

```
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/chrome/chrome/app/chrome_exe_main_gtk.o
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/chrome/content/common/content_switches.o
LINK(target) out/Release/chrome
out/Release/obj.target/third_party/icu/libicuuc.a(umutex.o): In function `umtx_atomic_dec_46':
umutex.c:(.text.umtx_atomic_dec_46+0x32): undefined reference to `__sync_sub_and_fetch_4'
out/Release/obj.target/third_party/icu/libicuuc.a(umutex.o): In function `umtx_atomic_inc_46':
umutex.c:(.text.umtx_atomic_inc_46+0x32): undefined reference to `__sync_add_and_fetch_4'
out/Release/obj.target/third_party/icu/libicuuc.a(umutex.o): In function `umtx_init_46':
umutex.c:(.text.umtx_init_46+0x8d): undefined reference to `__sync_val_compare_and_swap_4'
gmake: *** [out/Release/chrome] Erreur 1
*** Error code 1
```

thanks you


----------

